# Need input 24" Grizzly planer



## Mike1950 (Apr 25, 2015)

Thinking about a 24" 1 phase 5HP 1999 grizzly planer. Runs fine. Anyone have any input????


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 25, 2015)

No input on the planer but I've got one of their dual drum sanders the same vintage and no complaints at all.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 25, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Anyone have any input????



If you like the price, input a lot of BLM into it.My first serious table saw was a 1990 Grizzly 1023 with a sliding table. It took quite a bit of adjusting but once I got it dialed in it was spot on every time. I'd say go for it if the price is right.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 25, 2015)

I should probably clarify that I bought that saw brand new from Grizzly. If you're buying a used one chances are you won't have to dial anything in it's probably ready to use.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 25, 2015)

Great size planer for the larger jobs. From what I hear, Grizzly products are generally good or better. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 25, 2015)

Have a 24" Grizzly at work, bought around 2006, so maybe a different model, has a carbide insert cutter head. It has planed many thousands of feet of lumber without fail. Wouldn't start a couple of times, but turned out the electronics just needed to be blown out... Definitely a solid machine....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 26, 2015)

Grizz is known for their band saws, table saws, and planers. Even the older ones are good quality. Most of their big machinery is made in taiwan, not china, and there is a difference. I would not hesitate to buy a used grizz planer. Like kevin said, if the price is right jump on it. Newly sharpened blades and dialed in it will serve you well. When I upgrade from my table top planer it will be to a grizz, good quality for the money, great service and parts too and that is very important.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 28, 2015)

I own an industrial 24" model from that era and it is a super heavy machine! No moving it once you set it down. Mine is 3 phase running off a converter that has no issues. I moved it across the shop little over a year ago and haven't dedicated the time to rewiring all the 3 phase stuff yet to start using it again. I should get it up and running cause I have several thousand BF in need of planing.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 30, 2015)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> I own an industrial 24" model from that era and it is a super heavy machine! No moving it once you set it down. Mine is 3 phase running off a converter that has no issues. I moved it across the shop little over a year ago and haven't dedicated the time to rewiring all the 3 phase stuff yet to start using it again. I should get it up and running cause I have several thousand BF in need of planing.




Greg does yours look like this.



 

I thik I have a road trip this weekend....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 1, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Greg does yours look like this.
> 
> View attachment 77541
> 
> I thik I have a road trip this weekend....


Mine is bigger! I have the industrial version of the 24" planer. The base on mine is taller. None of the motors are exposed. My dust collection hood come straight up off the top. I will try to post a pic of mine later on.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 1, 2015)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> Mine is bigger! I have the industrial version of the 24" planer. The base on mine is taller. None of the motors are exposed. My dust collection hood come straight up off the top. I will try to post a pic of mine later on.



I think I know the machine you have. These designs sure have not changed- Just the price!! Yikes yours is spendy new..... Not that this one is cheap new.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 1, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> I think I know the machine you have. These designs sure have not changed- Just the price!! Yikes yours is spendy new..... Not that this one is cheap new.


I was lucky and found a guy in Chicago that was willing to trade me lumber for this one. The new model that I have sells for like 10k new. Your right on the design.... They discontinue the old model and slap a new number on it just to increase the cost a bit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 1, 2015)

Well if it ain't broke, don't fix it. Too bad more companies haven't stuck with proven designs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 1, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Well if it ain't broke, don't fix it. Too bad more companies haven't stuck with proven designs.


it happens more than you would think. Almost all bandsaws made by the major manufacturers used the same or very similar design that was introduced in the 50's until about 10 years ago. Some still use that basic design.


----------



## Kevin (May 1, 2015)

I noticed that the wheel has pretty much remained unchanged since the Sumerians invented it (or whoever actually did). Those older wooden Victor rat and mouse traps work better than any other newer designs IMO. The shape of the football has changed very little since the current shape was adopted many decades ago. Our moon seems to handle the tides for us pretty well after all these eons. Johnny Carson has not been improved upon by the numerous failed attempts to replicate him. Some things are just better the way they were, or are.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 1, 2016)

Been quite a while since I started this thread- a year. Finally I got DC and electrical up to what I needed. I am either going to name this machine the beast or OH $H!T . Fired it up and planed a 23 inch board -both sides and almost a 22" both sides and I filled a 55 gallon barrel with chips. Quieter then 15" This thing is a planer........

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 1, 2016)

That tulip poplar is 22" x 2 "


----------



## Kevin (Apr 1, 2016)

Glad you got it running - you'll love it. Did you ever mount your shelix in there?


----------



## Kevin (Apr 1, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> planed a 23 inch board -both sides and almost a 22" both sides and I filled a 55 gallon barrel with chips.



You flat workers are the wasteful woodworkers I ever seen. Sheesh think of all the pens all those planer shavings could have made!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 2, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Glad you got it running - you'll love it. Did you ever mount your shelix in there?



Shelix fits the 15"- No I have not put it in............


----------



## Kevin (Apr 2, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Shelix fits the 15"- No I have not put it in............



You should start doing stretches every morning. You need to be real flixible to be able to kick yourself - once you do install it .....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 2, 2016)

Kevin said:


> You should start doing stretches every morning. You need to be real flixible to be able to kick yourself - once you do install it .....



I know I know- I have had it for 2 yrs.  Now that I have this one going my last viable excuse is gone..............


----------



## Kevin (Apr 2, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> I know I know- I have had it for 2 yrs.  Now that I have this one going my last viable excuse is gone..............



Does the Griz have the spiral carbide?


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 2, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Does the Griz have the spiral carbide?


 
No it does not. The spiral costs as much as I paid for it

Reactions: Like 1


----------

